
'Solid' light could compute previously unsolvable problems - GotAnyMegadeth
http://phys.org/news/2014-09-solid-previously-unsolvable-problems.html
======
yohanatan
Why must computer models use the classical model? Isn't it possible to encode
what we know about quantum mechanics in a simulation and see what comes of it?

~~~
Terr_
Possible, but not useful.

Consider a shaped piece of glass. It "calculates" something about how a light-
input bounces, is diffused, makes interference patterns, etc. It leverages
natural laws directly and quickly, literally at the speed of light. Perhaps
with the right shape and the right light-beam, we can answer questions that
matter to us.

Now imagine a programmed version, where all those calculations that "just
happen because the universe works that way" have to be done by a CPU crunching
numbers. (Ultimately relying on its own set of natural laws.) The second case
is going to be much slower.

Another analogy might be a bunch of gear-based clockmakers who want to use
electronic circuits instead... A gear-based simulation of electrons doesn't
really help them.

~~~
yohanatan
Also, I was thinking more along the lines of using randomness + probabilistic
models to shortcut the actual calculations involved. Since quantum mechanics
already involves a lot of probability (to which depth we don't really
understand yet), it seems that this should be feasible.

~~~
danbruc
Quantum physics is completely deterministic until you perform a measurement -
no randomness involved. And the randomness associated with measurements may be
just due to our ignorance.

------
deeviant
Somebody just please tell me how long I will have to wait for somebody to
create the first light sabre from "solid" light...

~~~
lutusp
Unless you're kidding, that will never happen. The use of "solid" in the
linked article is a figure of speech. Photons have no rest mass, so they
cannot form solids.

------
bitwize
And if you put your cheek on it, it would be like standing outside with the
sun shining on your face. It would also set your hair on fire, so don't
actually do it.

